# Squeaky laminate floor



## Outbacker (Aug 17, 2008)

Earlier this year I installed 12 mm laminate flooring throughout my house, and it looks pretty good if I don't mind saying. Problem is now that the weather has warmed up, and flooring seems to have shrunk a bit, and now the boards squeak when I walk on them. When the weather cooled off a while ago, and boards expanded a bit and the squeak was gone. So, how do I, or is there, a fix for this problem? Ant suggestions would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## handyguys (Aug 18, 2008)

> Ant suggestions would be great.


No Ant suggestions. Sorry.

See if you can find where it is squeaking. Humidity if a factor as well BTW. Is the floor snap together or glued? Was it installed with a gap at wall? Underlayment used?


----------

